# Asus X53K.. kaputt oder rettbar?



## N30S (23. August 2010)

Hallo an alle,

irgendwie hat sich letztens mein Laptop verabschiedet..
Laptop war über Windows 7 in den "Energie Sparen" zustand versetzt, als ich ihn dann wieder anmachen wollte blieb das Display schwarz, also hab ich das Laptop ganz ausgemacht und wieder an aber das einzigste was passierte war, dass die Betriebs Led anging und der Lüfter lief, mehr nicht.

Ich dachte zuerst der Monitor wäre defekt, also an TV angeschlossen, aber kein bild, aber eine Art Signal das der TV normalerweise Anzeigt "Kein Signal" aber sobald man den Laptop anschaltet ist das Bild einfach nur schwarz.

Danach habe ich auf den RAM getippt da 1 von den 2 Modulen sich vor geraumer Zeit verabschiedet hatten, also neuen gekauft und rein damit aber der selbe scheiß.

Als letztes hatte ich die Festplatte raus und das Laufwerk raus aber auch nichts.

Ist das Laptop jetzt ein Fall für die Tonne und kann man das wieder hinbekommen, Garantie ist natürlich vor 2 Monaten abgelaufen...

Vielen dank schon mal für Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Das sieht schlecht aus, wenn der nicht mal mehr bis zum BIOS kommt... vlt. hat es das Board erwischt. Oder die Stromversorgung? Hast Du es mal mit/ohne Akku probeirt?


----------



## M@rs (23. August 2010)

mein kumpel hatte das mal mit seinem msi gx620, mit vista.

in dne energiespar modus getan, und dan zugeklappt. das netzteil kabel lag qeur über den boden, dan hat seine mtter den stecker gezogen um zu putzen.

Folge: Laptop ging nicht mehr an, Ursache: Mainboard war kaputt.


----------



## N30S (23. August 2010)

mit und ohne Akku beides versucht.

Aber warum geht es einfach nach dem Energie Spar Modus kaputt?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

das ist evtl nur Zufall, vlt. hatte das Board schon einen Schaden, und weil dann beim ES-Modus bestimmte Kondensatoren/Chips benutzt wurden, war das der Todesstoß...


----------



## N30S (23. August 2010)

hmm... mies.. gibst irgendeine Seite wo es eine Anleitung gibt das Laptop zu zerlegen, weil ich habe ca 2 Millionen schrauben gelöst hängt aber immer noch fest um mal zu gucken, ob man etwas sieht auf dem Board.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

such mal bei google nach Asus X53 und "disassembly", oder auch bei youtube. Vlt. findest Du was.

Aber sichtbar sind diese Mini-Fehler nur selten.


----------



## AARDVARK (24. August 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall guck mal in der Bucht nach X53, vielleicht kannst ja günstig eines mit defektem Bildschirm etc. ersteigern und aus zweiten eins bauen!


MfG


----------



## N30S (27. August 2010)

Also habs zerlegt bekommen.. aber nichts gesehen ist wahrscheinlich das Mainboard.
Echt frustrieren weil anscheinend alles arbeit ..sogar CPU wird warm.

Naja entweder guck ich echt mal nach nem defekten oder es wird ausgeschlachtet und wird verkauft..paar Sachen bekommt man bestimmt weg..

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!!


----------

